# Selling Yarns, roving and materials you have spun or used your loom for. If you are looking for any supplies you can post here also.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have set up some rules for selling your yarns from spinning and your material from looms. Please read them before you post. You can use this post to sell please do not add to a extra post to sell. I would like to keep it all together in one place.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

This new site will be awesome! Thanks for creating it!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

RetiredPacaMama said:


> This new site will be awesome! Thanks for creating it!!!


You are welcome. I'm having fun with it to. Can't wait to get more posts.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

May we sell hand dyed yarns as we might not all dye only fibre? I don't sell my hand spun yarns only my hand dyed yarns


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> May we sell hand dyed yarns as we might not all dye only fibre? I don't sell my hand spun yarns only my hand dyed yarns


Do you purchase your yarns that you dye?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Do you purchase your yarns that you dye?


Yes I have a wholesale account with a few companies


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Yes I have a wholesale account with a few companies


I really wanted the selling of yarns as spun not purchased. You do a wonderful job of spinning your roving why not sell them. I know you do sell on line and at a local Yarn store. The yarn on one of your other posts is amazing.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> . I would like to keep it all together in one place.


Perhaps this topic could be pinned, so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I really wanted the selling of yarns as spun not purchased. You do a wonderful job of spinning your roving why not sell them. I know you do sell on line and at a local Yarn store. The yarn on one of your other posts is amazing.


I would sell it but if I take my time into consideration, I'd lose out. I knit my spun yarn and sell the finished item as a one of a kind and that's worth my while


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So try and sell your items that have been spun and knitted you never know. We all understand what time goes into the making of well made items. Don't see why you don't try. I will once I get the hang of the loom a bit more. Plus I will be spinning more and selling some yarn later down the road. We have a few ladies who are going to sell. I think it would be good to have yarn hand spun sold on this topic. This is why I started this topic and added the post. You won't know till you try. Plus you said you can get a whole sale price on your inventory.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> So try and sell your items that have been spun and knitted you never know. We all understand what time goes into the making of well made items. Don't see why you don't try. I will once I get the hang of the loom a bit more. Plus I will be spinning more and selling some yarn later down the road. We have a few ladies who are going to sell. I think it would be good to have yarn hand spun sold on this topic. This is why I started this topic and added the post. You won't know till you try. Plus you said you can get a whole sale price on your inventory.


It's a great idea for those who wish to sell theirs. I do very well selling my hand spun knitted shawls. That's why I'm not too bothered selling the yarn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad you are doing well selling your shawls. You can always post them here if you would like to sell some. I would love to see some of them any way even if you do not decide to sell them. It would encourage so many here to pick up spinning again.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I'm glad you are doing well selling your shawls. You can always post them here if you would like to sell some. I would love to see some of them any way even if you do not decide to sell them. It would encourage so many here to pick up spinning again.


Sure, I'd be happy to do that. I have a few I could post already


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone out there have some reasonably priced wool or roving. I am teaching beginning spinning on a drop spindle at a senior education program sponsored by the Methodist church in Blairsville GA. If you have some please contact me. Thanks
Nancy


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

cheryln Joined: May 25, 2016 Posts: 2

I'm looking to buy a used 25" or 30" Schacht Flip Rigid Heddle Loom. Anyone have one for sale or any idea where to look for one? Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, but I've combed the internet with no luck. Thank you!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> cheryln Joined: May 25, 2016 Posts: 2
> 
> I'm looking to buy a used 25" or 30" Schacht Flip Rigid Heddle Loom. Anyone have one for sale or any idea where to look for one? Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, but I've combed the internet with no luck. Thank you!


Try Ravelry. There's probably a weaving group and if not, try and post an ISO in the spinning group. Maybe someone will guide you.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> cheryln Joined: May 25, 2016 Posts: 2
> 
> I'm looking to buy a used 25" or 30" Schacht Flip Rigid Heddle Loom. Anyone have one for sale or any idea where to look for one? Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, but I've combed the internet with no luck. Thank you!


http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/used-tools--equipment-classifieds/topics


----------



## cheryln (May 25, 2016)

desireeross said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/used-tools--equipment-classifieds/topics


THANK YOU!!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you, also.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Anyone have an old useable drum carder that you would want to retired to VA? Eh? I would pay an reasonable amount, shipping and promise to to always treat it with TLC.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Anyone have an old useable drum carder that you would want to retired to VA? Eh? I would pay an reasonable amount, shipping and promise to to always treat it with TLC.


You got the bug. lol lol


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> You got the bug. lol lol


Oh yeah, I have been bugged!????????????


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I just posted a request.. Am looking for a 8 harness loom, 24-27 wide, floor loom, jack. I live in bromont quebec, but would go to vermont , am closecto border. Thanks for opening this site, awesome! Have shawls on loom Will post when back from camping. You can pm me.


----------

